# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Bizmesmeni Pellumb Borshi keqtrajton dy gra te verbera

## _AuLoNa_

*Protesta e te verberve, shoqerohet dhunuesi*

E Premte, 22 Maj 2009

Policia ka shoqeruar gjate pasdites se djeshme, personin i cili dhunoi perpara hyrjes se kryeministrise, nje prej protestuesve te te verberve. Sipas te dhenave, rezulton se personi i cili ka ushtruar dhune nuk eshte punonjes i Gardes se Republikes, apo punonjes i Kryeministrise. Pellumb Borshi njihet si biznesmen furrash, nderkohe qe ende nuk dihen shkaqet e dhunes qe ai ushtroi tek nje e moshuar e verber, e cila ishte duke protestuar perpara Kryeministrise. "Ministria e Brendshme sqaron se personi, i cili paraqitet ne nje media televizive, si autor i nje incidenti me nje qytetare te Shoqates se te Verberve perpara godines se Kryeministrise, nuk eshte personel i Gardes se Republikes dhe as i strukturave te Policise se Shtetit", thuhet ne njoftimin per shtyp te Ministrise se Brendshme. Po kjo e fundit, pas arrestimit ka nisur te kryeje edhe verifikimet dhe sqarimet perkatese.

*Dhuna*

Dhune gjate protestes se te verberve, ne paraditen e se enjtes, pikerisht ne deren hyrese te Kryeministrise. Nje person i cili ishte biznesmen dhe kerkonte te hynte ne nje prej zyrave te kesaj godine, ka dhunuar nje prej protestueseve qe kerkonte plotesimin e kerkesave duke filluar nga rritja e pageses, perjashtimi i taksave e deri tek fletet e votimit. Te lidhur me litar, ne menyre simbolike, mbi 50 te verber i bejne apel Komisionit Qendror te Zgjedhjeve, te pajiset me flete te vecanta votimi qe dallohen me prekje. Mosbindja civile e ketij komuniteti prej dhjete-mije vete, do te vazhdojne deri diten e diel, kur do te nise edhe greva e urise.

*Protesta*

Te lidhur me litar me njeri-tjetrin, te verbrit kane protestuar dje prane Kryeministrise rreth ores 7:30 duke penguar futjen e punonjesve ne godine, ne menyre qe kryeministri Berisha, t'i takonte per te degjuar kerkesat e tyre. Tre kerkesat kryesore te te verberve jane; rritje e pageses, perjashtim nga taksat si dhe mundesi per strehim. Zbatimi i ligjit per te verbrit ka te beje me perjashtimin e tyre nga taksa."Pretendimi i ngritur prej tyre se menyra e trajtimit nuk ka ndryshuar, nuk qendron. Sot te verbrit marrin 8.700 leke ne muaj dhe kemi nisur procedurat qe kjo pagese te shkoje 9.800", thote zedhenesja e Ministrise se Punes, Alma Lahe.

*Protesta, rinis perseri te premten*

Te verbrit kane qendruar perpara Kryeministrise deri ne perfundim te orarit zyrtar, me shpresen se kryeministri Berisha do te zhvillonte nje takim me ta. Sipas programit te Shoqates se te Verberve, nese nuk do te realizohej ky takim, kjo proteste do te zhvillohet edhe gjate dites se premte. Nese nuk do te kete serish asnje reagim, atehere ata do te vendosin te futen ne greve urie.

KJ

----------


## Dito

Mesa vura re, te verberit i kishin vene litarin deres mer jahu, pra duhej gjetur nje menyre te hapnin rrugen, mbase nuk duhej perdorur forca, sepse nga vete statusi i atyre individeve eshte antihumane venia dore mbi ta.
A nuk ka gjithe ajo kryeministri nje individ i cili te merrte perfaqesuesit e ketyre protestuesve dhe ti degjonte me pare e me pas ne nje forme me te zbutur ti jepte drejtim problemit.

*

Dito.*

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Njerezit kane te drejten e protestimit nuk po perdornin dhune, mirepo sic e kemi vene re gjithmone qeveria e udhehequr nga i ndrituri yne si gjithmone tregon dhune, sepse nuk ka faj, ku e mesuan kulturen e njerezimit.

----------


## Dito

Aulona ju me fjalen demokraci i lejoni shume vetes dhe harroni diktatin e ligjit qe vlen edhe per demokracite.
Une po jap nje shembull: Vij me nje grup njerezish ne deren e shtepise tende dhe i ve zinxhiret deres tende, me thuaj si do reagosh nese une nuk i heq zinxhiret nga dera.
Une nuk jam per forzen fizike, aq me pak me kete shtrese individesh, por dreqi e mori nuk mund te dhunohet apo pengohet ecuria e nje institucioni te rendesishem.

Nuk i dhashe te drejte asnjeres pale thjesht sugjerova dicka dhe asgje me tej.


*Dito*

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Aulona ju me fjalen demokraci i lejoni shume vetes dhe harroni diktatin e ligjit qe vlen edhe per demokracite.
> Une po jap nje shembull: Vij me nje grup njerezish ne deren e shtepise tende dhe i ve zinxhiret deres tende, me thuaj si do reagosh nese une nuk i heq zinxhiret nga dera.
> Une nuk jam per forzen fizike, aq me pak me kete shtrese individesh, por dreqi e mori nuk mund te dhunohet apo pengohet ecuria e nje institucioni te rendesishem.
> 
> Nuk i dhashe te drejte asnjeres pale thjesht sugjerova dicka dhe asgje me tej.
> 
> 
> *Dito*



Diktati ka nje kufi, dhe c'fare eshte duke ndodhur.
Ai injorant nuk po dhunonte dike, qe ti kthehej e ti fuste nje mu ne surrat.

Ajo nuk eshte dere e nje shtepie personale, por e shtepise qe popull si ata paguajne taksen per ti mbajtur atje.   Nqs keta akoma nuk kane mesuar si te shmangin keto lloj absurditete kaq vizuale, atehere c'fare menyre tu mesohet!

Nuk mund te japesh asnje lloj justifikimi sikur edhe te afte te ishin njerezit, nqs e pe dhunen qe perdori ky palaco njeri.

----------


## drague

Dito problemi eshte shume i politizuar.

shqiptaret kerkojne kushte dhe pensione alla amerikane.

Aulona behet aktive ne prag te zgjedhjeve. si bumje me sahat.


ps. ne kohen e gjyshit te saj qorrat pastronin fasulet.

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Dito problemi eshte shume i politizuar.
> 
> shqiptaret kerkojne kushte dhe pensione alla amerikane.
> 
> Aulona behet aktive ne prag te zgjedhjeve. si bumje me sahat.
> 
> 
> ps. ne kohen e gjyshit te saj qorrat pastronin fasulet.



mire e ke more drague, kur ta hash ne kurriz ti apo familjaret e tu mos fol, se me vone ua japin edhe me te rrende dajakun.

Nuk ka per politizim aty kur shikon realitetin, pikerisht jeni tipat si ju qe e poltizoni, dhe nuk shikoni ti zghidhni keto probleme.

Pikerisht drague, nuk jetojme ne moshen e gjyshit tim dhe tendit, por ne shekullin e  21, nqs ti nuk qenke zgjuar akoma, atehere mos u fut ne tema te tilla fare, jeto akoma ne shekullin e pare.

----------


## Dito

> Dito problemi eshte shume i politizuar.
> 
> shqiptaret kerkojne kushte dhe pensione alla amerikane.
> 
> Aulona behet aktive ne prag te zgjedhjeve. si bumje me sahat.
> 
> 
> ps. ne kohen e gjyshit te saj qorrat pastronin fasulet.




Mos e banalizo te lutem, eshte per te ardhur keq qe nje shtrese e tille vuan.
Drague nuk e di nese njeh dike qe vuan verberine, por te siguroj qe eshte teper e dhimbeshme sepse eshte nje dhimbje qe nuk mbaron kurre deri sa te kene fryme.
Jam dakort kur thua politizohet nje ceshtje e tille, por me thuaj cfare ka mbetur pa u politizuar ne kete vend.


Po te tregoj nje aspekt qe eshte te vesh duart ne koke: Cdo vit te verberit plotesojne dokumentat e kempit dhe pikerisht ne qytetin e elbasanit nje mjek me emrin Ferd Shkrepa qe bente dokumentat e kempit per cdo individ nuk ja jepte kempin nese nuk e paguanin. 

E kupton kalvarin e vuajtjeve te ketyre njerezve. Nese do kthehemi pas ne vite nuk e di cdo gjejme por pretendojme te behemi me mire dhe jo me keq.


*Dito*

----------


## juanito02

Ska respektuar ligjin KZ qe ska prodhuar flete votimini ne braille prandaj kane protestuar.
Nuk ka dhene leke qeveria sales per te prodhuar keto flete ndaj kane shkuar te kryeministri.
Kur vete ke romet Saliu te shese dengla pse ska menduar edhe per kete kategori te margjinalizuar?

----------


## ARKIA

Polici i thote nje te verbere te hape rrugen.
E verbera nuk e sheh rrugen qe ta hape.
Polici terheq nga floku nje te verber.


Uau..... .

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Te lidhur me litar me njeri-tjetrin te verbrit kane protestuar prane Kryeministrise rreth ores 7:30 duke penguar futjen e punonjesve ne godine ne menyre qe kryeministri Berisha ti takonte per te degjuar kerkesat e tyre.
> Protesta ka nisur paqesore madje dhe forcat e rendit nuk kane nderhyre ti ndalonin te protestonin, por nje punonjes i Kryeministrise qe tentoi te futej ka krijuar nje incident duke perdorur dhune ndaj tyre.
> 
> Tre kerkesat kryesore te te verberve jane rritje e pageses, perjashtim nga taksat si dhe mundesi per strehim. 
> 
> Zbatimi i ligjit per te verberit ka te beje per perjashtimin e tyre nga taksa.
> 
> Te verberit kane pasur edhe nje takim ne Ministrine e Punes, por nuk kane pergjigje pozitive ndaj kerkojne me cdo kusht takim me kryeministrin.
> 
> ...


Top Channel

----------


## DEA27

me ben pershtypje menyra se si luten te shkretet, PO MUND KRYEMINISTRI TE RISHIKOJ KERKESAT TONA! 
GJERAT RREMBEHEN NUK LYPEN O POPULL

----------


## POKO

*Legenat shpirteliget manipulojne me cdo shpirte te vdekur a'po te gjalle qofshin...ptuuu zoti ju shofte faren e keqe more shpirteprishur me ne krye demonin e juaj Edver Rama.*Dhuna, 

Kryeministria: Dhunuesi nuk eshte gardist


Kryeministri Sali Berisha ka vene ne levizje strukturen e policise dhe ate te gardes per te identifkuar dhe vene para pergjegjesise personin qe ushtroi dhune ndaj protestuesve prane godines se qeverise. 
Per te identifikuar autorin kryeministria kerkoi bashkepunimin e Top Channel dhe pas verifikimit te pamjeve te vena ne dispozicion nga departamenti i informacionit te Top Channel, Ministria e Brendshme deklaroi zyrtarisht se autori i incidentit me protestueset e shoqates se te verberve nuk eshte personel i gardes se Republikes dhe as i strukturave te policise se shtetit. 

Nga ana tjeter policia e Tiranes thote se ka marre kallezimet e personave qe jane qelluar dhe ka pyetur deshmitaret okulare, perfshire edhe punonjesin e gardes, me te cilin duket se autori i incidentit kishte njohje. 

Por megjithese autori mund te gjendet dhe ndaj tij te rregjistrohet ceshtja penale, ajo qe mbetet shqeteuese ne kete histori eshte qetesia me te cilen largohet dikush qe dhunon dike tjeter, ne kete rast, nje person dyfish te pambrojtur.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ministria e Brendshme deklaroi zyrtarisht se autori i incidentit me protestueset e shoqates se te verberve nuk eshte personel i gardes se Republikes dhe as i strukturave te policise se shtetit.


Nuk eshte Gardist, as roje e ministrise. *Por eshte biznesmen*. Per me teper do tregojne lajmet se kush eshte filan fisteku.




> Roja civile e kryeministrit ka goditur të moshuarit e verbër


Injorantet edhe nuk e dine se kush eshte, edhe thone qe eshte Roje Personale  E Kryeministrit. lol
Ah gazetaret tane..

Ky tipi qe i gjuan nje personi te moshuar, aq me teper e verber.. Vetem njeri nuk mund te quhet.

----------


## Kavir

Nuk doli kot parodia "Babi im është demokrat, më i forti në pallat". 
Epo këta janë mostra. Fenomenalë janë. Këta janë krenarë që një person që nuk është punonjës i asnjë pjese të administratës shtetërore bën policin gangster përpara forcave të rendit dhe të gardës dhe askush nuk i prek një qime. Kjo sipas qeverisë sonë tregon që forcat e rendit nuk ushtrojnë dhunë.

Kjo është për të marrë malet. Kjo është dyfish më keq se po të ishte polic apo gardist. Kush e lejon atë person në atë vend? Kush e lejon këtë person të ushtrojë dhunë.....dhe të largohet "në drejtim të paditur"?

Fshati që duket nuk do kallauz. Mjafton të jesh demokrat i njohur, dhe ke fituar statusin polic, gardist, gangster, i forti i lagjes, roje i kryeministrisë, shef krimesh dhe po të jesh edhe ca më i njohur mund të jesh edhe shef kuadri.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ministria e Brendshme sqaron opinionin publik se Shoqata e te Verbërve nuk ka dërguar asnjë njoftim zyrtar pranë strukturave të Policisë së Shtetit për protestën e tyre të organizuar sot në afërsi të Kryeministrisë.

Në lidhje me incidentin e ndodhur sot, siç dhe kemi informuar, personi që ka goditur një zonjë që protestonte afër kryeministrisë nuk është pjesëtar i asnjë prej strukturave të Ministrisë së Brendshme.  Gjithashtu informojmë qytetarët se ky person nuk është pjesë e administratës së  Kryeministrisë dhe asnjë institucioni shtetëror.

*Personi është identifikuar dhe ndaluar nga policia, dhe rezulton të jetë Pellumb Borshi, biznesmen i furrave të bukës, i cili po adresohej pranë Qendrës Kombëtare të Regjistrimit të Bizneseve, duke kërkuar t'i lejohej kalimi.*

Punonjësit e Gardës së Republikës, bazuar në ligjin për veprimtarinë e saj nuk mund të ndërhyjnë për të kryer asnjë veprim, përveç mbrojtjes së institucionit apo personalitetit për të cilin ligji i ngarkon.

Punonjësit e Gardës së Republikës kanë ndihmuar në identifikimin dhe gjetjen e autorit që ushtroi dhunë.

Ndaj këtij personi organet e Ministrisë së Brendshme do të ngrenë padi penale, si për dhunën e ushtruar ndaj një personi tjetër, ashtu dhe për pengimin e kundraligjshëm  të një proteste paqësore.

Ministria e Brendshme i bën thirrje të gjithë qytetarëve që në çdo rast të organizimit të protestave të njoftojnë paraprakisht strukturat e Policisë së Shtetit, me qëllim shmangien e incidenteve të tilla.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Sot, Edi Rama pasi nxiti që të shpifnin mediat që kontrollon, doli edhe vetë në konferencë për shtyp në orën pesë (17:00) për të denoncuar goditjen, sipas tij nga një punonjës i Këshillit të Ministrave, të një gruaje që protestonte përpara derës së Kryeministrisë.

Siç ka bërë të ditur Policia e Shtetit, personi që ka kryer këtë akt të dënueshëm nuk është punonjës i Kryeministrisë dhe as i administratës shtetërore, por një qytetar dhe biznesmen, i cili sipas policisë po kalonte në atë kohë për të shkuar drejt Qendrës Kombëtare të Regjistrimit te Biznesit.

*Të vërtetën e këtij incidenti e di më mirë se kushdo tjetër vete Edi Rama, i cili edhe pasi e mori vesh se policia ka identifikuar autorin e incidentit të turpshëm, vrapoi të dilte në konferencë për shtyp për të lëshuar shpifjet e radhës përpara publikut.* Edi Rama dëshmoi kështu se është i aftë të manipulojë ultësisht çdo gjë; çdo incident dhe çdo fatkeqësi. Edi Rama tregoi kështu edhe një herë se është në gjendje të manipulojë fatkeqësitë njerëzore njëlloj si manipuloi shpirtrat e të vdekurve, si në rastin e Trebickës dhe për viktimat e Gërdecit.

Zotit Rama i themi se këto incidente janë vërtet të turpshme dhe shumë të dënueshme, por po aq e turpshme dhe e dënueshme është rrahja dhe nxjerrja në rrugë e nënës me rroba gjumi apo goditja me grushte si një kafshe, në lokale publike, e bashkëshortes së radhës.

Përpara kësaj Kryeministrie ka protestuar dhe do të protestojë lirisht çdo qytetare e qytetar i këtij vendi. Ky është standardi i Kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, i cili ka kërkuar hetim dhe përgjegjësi të plotë përpara ligjit për incidentin që ka ndodhur.

21/05/2009

----------


## Apollyon

> Personi është identifikuar dhe ndaluar nga policia, d*he rezulton të jetë Pellumb Borshi, biznesmen i furrave të bukës*, i cili po adresohej pranë Qendrës Kombëtare të Regjistrimit të Bizneseve, duke kërkuar t'i lejohej kalimi.


Dmth eshte biznesmen ashtu sic thashe une? Po emrin e ka Pellumb Borshi? Shifni Gazetare se mos i keni ngaterruar perseri ndonje shkronje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> Ekspertët e ekonomisë kritikojnë politikat sociale të qeverisë. Sipas tyre, ato janë përqendruar vetëm në rritjen e pagave dhe pensioneve, çka ndihmon popullsinë aktive, ndërkohë që janë lënë pas dore shtresat në nevojë. Version multimedial i ketij lajmi
> 
> TIRANE- Politikat sociale të qeverisë gjatë katër viteve të fundit nuk kanë synuar mbështetjen e shtresave në nevojë, si të verbërit, para dhe tetraplegjikët, të cilët marrin pagesa minimale mujore, të pamjaftueshme për të jetuar. Ekspertët e ekonomisë shprehen se politika e rritjes së pagave dhe pensioneve ndihmon punonjësit e administratës, që përbëjnë edhe popullsinë aktive, ndërsa shtresat në nevojë janë lënë pas dore.
> Nëse bëhen politika sociale, të cilat janë të mirëpritura nga shtresat në nevojë dhe që janë pjesë aktive e shoqërisë siç është dyfishimi i pagave apo reforma në sistemin e pagave. Kjo shtresë e shikon veten pjesë e atyre grupeve të cilat duan të kenë më shumë mbështetje nga shoqëria. Në kushtet ku nivelet aktuale të trajtimit të grupeve të ndryshme, si për të verbërit ashtu edhe për paraplegjikët, pagesa mujore është shumë minimale. Reagimi i tyre vjen pasi kjo pagesë asnjëherë nuk ka qenë e mjaftueshme  U shpreh ish-Zv.ministre e Financave Adriana Berberi, në një intervistë për televizonin News24.
> Ekspertët e ekonomisë kundërshtojnë edhe shifrat e qeverisë për mbështetjen sociale. Kryeministri Berisha ka deklaruar vazhdimisht se gjatë katër viteve të fundit, fatura financiare është dyfishuar duke arritur në 15 miliardë lekë.
> Sipas të dhënave të buxhetit të shtetit fondet në 2005 kanë qenë 12.5 miliardë lekë për ndihmën ekonomike. Nëse do të kishim dy fishim të fondeve do të kishim që në projeksionet e buxhetit të vitit 2009 ky fond të ishte 24 miliardë lekë. Sipas buxhetit që është miratuar fondi në dispozicion për këtë grup shoqërorë është vetëm 13.8 miliardë lekë- tha Berberi.
> Niveli i ulët i pagesës ka ngritur vazhdimisht në protesta kategori të ndryshme shoqërore, si pensionistët, para dhe tetraplegjikët, minatorët dhe së fundmi, të verbërit. (a.r/news24/balkanweb)

----------


## E=mc²

E di cfare me vjen ne mendje, qe ne momentin e pare qe hap kete senksion te forumit.

Sikur po futem ne Gazeten "Zeri i Popullit" dhe Gazeta "55 ose RD". A keni dicka tuajen dhe jo gjithmon copy-paste nga gazetat. Eshte bere e bajatshme dhe teper e neveritshme te shikosh tituj te pavertet dhe shpifje gazetareske per te mbushur faqet kryesore, dhe te sundoj tregun te nesermen me nje supermashtrim. U be e 100 here brenda ketyre 5 muajve qe genjejne ne menyre te drejte per drejte gazetat shqiptare.

----------

